# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  Portland OR to New Orleans

## Tiana.haase

We are driving a friend's Uhaul from Portland to New Orleans. I want to site see and really want to see Mt. Rushmore. I know it's a few hundred more miles but I feel there are more attractions the way I want to go. Any ideas or input?

----------


## Southwest Dave

Hello and welcome to the RTA forums !

When is this trip taking place and how much time have you got ?  The more information you can share the more meaningful advice you will get.

[For now I have moved your thread to 'Planning summer road trips' and will move it again if not appropriate.]

----------

